# Determining Age of stove question.....



## Silverado (Dec 27, 2012)

......is there a way of determining the age of a stove?  I am looking to buy a used Jotul or Vermont Casting freestanding vented gas stove.  I have inquiry to several ads, asking among other questions, what is the age of the stove.  A few individuals did not know the age, the stove was there when they moved into the house.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 27, 2012)

There should be a date stamped somewhere on the unit. Usually it's on the appliance rating plate, but that may have been removed. If you have pix, some of us may be able to identify certain generations by the looks of the unit...


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2012)

Certain models were made for a LONG time, especially the Vermont Castings Stardance and Radiance. All pretty decent stoves and should be none the worse for the time going by.....in general. It may need a thermocouple or something like that. Check the condition of the log set, etc. and burner (look for signs of overheat from a malfunction, etc.)


----------



## Silverado (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I will contact the sellers and ask them to look for a date. At the present time, we are looking at several Jotul GF 300 DV Allagash, and Vermont Castings Radiances stoves. I will be sure to check the log set & burner. How long has the Jotul Allagash been made?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 27, 2012)

Silverado said:


> Thanks for your replies, I will contact the sellers and ask them to look for a date. At the present time, we are looking at several Jotul GF 300 DV Allagash, and Vermont Castings Radiances stoves. I will be sure to check the log set & burner. How long has the Jotul Allagash been made?


 
The Allagash has been around for at least 15 years. The older versions had a  U-shaped tube burner. The newer ones have a
stainless steel/cast iron pan burner...


----------



## Silverado (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you...that is a huge help.


----------

